# Fiber Internet in Malate



## English Andy (Mar 9, 2018)

I am looking for a condo in Malate but need a fiber Internet connection (I plan to teach online so need a connection up to 20Mbps). Although fiber is available in the area, the actual number of buildings where fiber is connected to is extremely limited. So far I have only found Visa Taft, Green Residences and WH Taft). Does anyone know of any other condos in Malate with fiber internet?

Also, Sky Broadband mention in a Q&A that Fiber to the Curb (FTTC) is available in their areas. (Fiber connection from the service provider to the street curbs near the home, then regular connection to the home). Does anyone use this setup to connect to a condo? How much speed do you loose? Do other providers (ie PLDT, Globe) provide this?


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm in BGC, rather than Malate.
My connection is not fibre, but I get a consistent and reliable 20 Mbps using Globe.


----------



## English Andy (Mar 9, 2018)

Are you sure it is not fibre? Without fibre you will be lucky to get a speed of 5Mbps in The Philippines.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

English Andy said:


> Are you sure it is not fibre? Without fibre you will be lucky to get a speed of 5Mbps in The Philippines.


When I had it connected 18 months ago, I asked for fibre but they told me it was unavailable at my condo. The best they could do was DSL at 20 Mbps.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> When I had it connected 18 months ago, I asked for fibre but they told me it was unavailable at my condo. The best they could do was DSL at 20 Mbps.


There are new DSL technologies that can reach 20 Mbps but average speeds are 3-5 Mbps. A speed test would show you what are achieving.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, I often run speed tests and consistently achieve 18-20 Mbps.


----------

